# FTP per Bulletproof und Router



## Nafka (17. März 2005)

Also, ich habe ein Netzwerk aus zwei Win XP Rechnern. Davor einen D-Link DI-804 Router. Nun mein Problem. Der eine Rechner soll als FTP-Server argieren, damit ich Daten von Überall aus Runter und hochladen kann. Immer wenn ich aber mich versuche auf den FTP mich einzuloggen, kommt folgende mitteilung:
[R] PASV
[R] 227 Entering Passive Mode (x,x,x,x,x,x)
[R] Opening data connection IP: x.x.x.x PORT: 35178
[R] Data Socket Error: Connection refused
[R] List Error
[R] PASV
[R] 21 Connection timed-out !

Was kann das Problem sein ?
Port 21 wird weitergeleitet per "Port Redirection".
Die Ports 34000 bis 36000 sind als TCP und UDP freigeschaltet.

Hab ich etwas übersehen ?

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2005)

Ueber Port 21 baust Du nur die Control-Verbindung auf, die Daten laufen ueber einen anderen Port.
Versuch's mal mit Port 20, im nmap-services File hab ich folgendes zum Thema FTP gefunden:
ftp-data        20/tcp     # File Transfer [Default Data]
ftp               21/tcp     # File Transfer [Control]

Nachtrag: Und was willst Du mit 34000-36000?


----------



## Nafka (19. März 2005)

Also, ich habe den Port 21 und 20 per "Port Direction" weitergeleitet an die IP des Rechners wo der Bulletproof läuft. Aber es geht trotzdem nicht. 
Ich habe die Ports 34000-36000 freigegeben wegen diesem Passive Mode:
[R] 227 Entering Passive Mode (x,x,x,x,x,x)
[R] Opening data connection IP: x.x.x.x PORT: 35178
Da er ja anscheinend auf den den Port 35178 zurückgreifen will.
Sonst noch ne Idee ? Ich hänge da schon Tage vor und habe unzählige Foren durchforstet. 

Gruß



P.S.:
Hab den Fehler gefunden, hier die Lösung:
Die Ports 20/21 per "Port Redirection" zur lokalen IP weiterleiten und natürlich auch Öffnen für die IP.Dann bei Bulletproof bei "Multi IP Settings" und dann "Home IP" die Lokale IP eingeben ( 192.168.0.x). Dann bei "Passive Mode" das Häckchen bei "Use Passive mode IP" wegmachen und es läuft.


----------

